#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  "Все могу"

## Альбина

Сейчас идет в прокате . Легкая комедия  Терри Джонса, фантастика о том,как обычный недотепа становится обладателем способностей волшебника.
Можно посмеяться. Тот редкий случай,когда время в кинотеатре не было зря потрачено. Советую. Мы  смеялись почти весь фильм.

----------

Ometoff (29.11.2015), Эделизи (29.11.2015)

----------

